# The rest of the score. Pic heavy



## mrflagman (Sep 27, 2010)

Here are the rest























More pics of this score at: http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/mrflagman/Tricycle Collection/


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 28, 2010)

Crap! Thats a load right there! Some real good stuff! The Black and White one looks like a Hop-a-long Cassidy trike? You are the king of trike now!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 28, 2010)

That white and teal Murray is really in nice shape - still plenty of tread on the tires! Quite a collection you have now. Don't think I'd ever try to top it...

Dave


----------



## mrflagman (Sep 28, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Crap! Thats a load right there! Some real good stuff! The Black and White one looks like a Hop-a-long Cassidy trike? You are the king of trike now!



If you are referring to the one with the wood on the back...it is actually olive drab in color. Elmer said it is a Bell Telephone model. I can get the dimensions from Elmer and hopefully a photo or two to rebuild the box.


----------



## mrflagman (Sep 28, 2010)

Elmer had 3 very old trikes from around the turn of the century...too far gone for me to be able work with. Also 2 chaindrive trikes. One was a Rossi and the other was an Junior Toy. Lastly I didn't get a Velo King or a very old Junior Toy. I didn't get those as I couldn't afford them. He offered them cheap enough, I just didn't have the cash. I will be going up there a little more to see what he has to sell.

I kinda feel like the "Pickers"


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 28, 2010)

If he has a Garton police-style trike FS in good condition I'd really be interested in it since I'm still trying to replace that exact trike I had as a child.

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 28, 2010)

my bad, this one on your other half of the load


----------



## 1fastgramp (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't believe Elmer actually sells! Every auction I see him at I know I won't be buying any toys! The phrase "he who dies with the most toys wins" was coined for him. Nice to see him part with some stuff.


----------



## nextelcherp1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
I'm restoring a Hopalong Cassidy tricycle and the only thing (its a big thing) it's missing is the front fender. Do you happen to have one for sale by chance. 
Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet score!

I was at an old junkyard from the 50s Saturday and found an old trike in a '60s RTA bus. It was rusted beyond rusted. Curious, I plan to go back and there are tons of busses of stuff...what should I look for with trikes?


----------



## mrflagman (Apr 28, 2011)

nextelcherp1 said:


> Hi,
> I'm restoring a Hopalong Cassidy tricycle and the only thing (its a big thing) it's missing is the front fender. Do you happen to have one for sale by chance.
> Thanks



Sorry, I do not have the fender you are looking for. I haven't really dug into these much yet. I will keep a look out for you. Next time i go to Elmer's I will try to remember to ask. He has so much stuff. He probably has, just has to remember where.


----------



## mrflagman (Apr 28, 2011)

classicfan1 said:


> Sweet score!
> 
> I was at an old junkyard from the 50s Saturday and found an old trike in a '60s RTA bus. It was rusted beyond rusted. Curious, I plan to go back and there are tons of busses of stuff...what should I look for with trikes?



I try to make sure they are as complete as possible. These were kind of a throw away item (still are) and were usually pretty used up. Parts are much harder to find. There are many different makers and surprisingly many unique characteristics. My main reason for any purchase..."it looks cool"


----------



## nextelcherp1 (May 21, 2011)

*10" tricycle fender wanted.*

Hi,
You do happen to have a front fender for a 10" tricycle. I'm restoring a hopalong Cassidy tricycle and they don't care at this point on the correct match. Cause that is impossible to find a HC tricycle fender. I do have the mounting brackets that are in the hub. 
Thanks


----------

